# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  शुभ लग्*न में मां बनने की सनक...

## kamalk718

पता नहीं ये इलेक्*ट्रानिक चैनलों में बढते ज्*योतिषी सम्*बंधी कार्यक्रमों का कुप्रभाव है अथवा सामाजिक विकृतियों का असर कि दिनों दिन समाज में अंधविश्*वास की नई-नई घटनाएं सुनने को मिल रही हैं। ये घटनाएं न सिर्फ व्*यक्ति की समझ पर बौद्धिकता पर प्रश्*नचिन्*ह लगाती हैं, वरन हमारी आधुनिकता और प्रगतिशीलता को भी सवालों के घेरे में खडी करती हैं। 


महानगरों में एक ऐसा ही एक नया मामला देखने को मिल रहा है- शुभ मुहूर्त निकलवा कर बच्*चे को जन्*म दिलाना। जैसा कि हम और आप जानते हैं किआजकल के अधिकतर डॉक्*टर अधिक से अधिक कमाई के लिए बच्*चों के सामान्*य प्रसव की तुलना में ऑपरेशन पर ही जोर देते हैं। शायद इसी का लाभ उठाकर अंधविश्*वासी अभिभावक अब बाकायदा ज्*योतिषियों से मुहुर्त विचरवा कर तय समय में अपने बच्*चे को जन्*म दिलवा रहे हैं। 


ऐसा नहीं है कि इस काम के द्वारा सिर्फ ज्*योतिषी ही अपनी जेब भरने में लगे हुए हैं, वरन बहुत से नर्सिंग होम बाकायदा शुभ मुहुर्त विचरवाने के लिए खुद ज्*योतिषियों की व्*यवस्*था भी कर रहे हैं और उनके द्वारा सुझाए गये समय में बच्*चे को जन्*म देने के बहाने अभिभवकों से मोटी रकम की मांग कर रहे हैं। 


ऐसा सुझाव देने वाले ज्*योतिषी और डॉक्*टर इस बात की परवाह नहीं करते कि सही समय पर बच्*चे का जन्*म न होने से उसके मानसिक और शारीरिक विकास पर बुरा असर पड सकता है। वे इस बात को छिपाते हुए यह बताते हैं कि बच्*चे का जन्*म ऐसे समय में होना चाहिए, जब लग्*नेश, भाग्*येश और कर्मेश बली हों, सूर्य, गुरू स्*वगृही मजबूत हों, 6ठा, 8वां और 12वां घर ठीक हो, कृतिका, आर्द्रा, अनुराधा व स्*वाति नक्षत्र हो, मंगल दोष की स्थिति न हो, गण्*ड मूल नक्षत्र, पंचक, राहुकाल, मृत्*युबाण या भद्रा न हो। और खेद का विषय है कि बहुत से अभिभावक ज्*योतिषियों की इन गोलमोल बातों में आ जाते हैं और अपने बच्*चे की जिन्*दगी तक दांव पर लगा देते हैं। 


ज्*यादातर डॉक्*टर मानते हैं कि यह प्रवृत्ति बेहद खतरनाक है। इससे न सिर्फ बच्*चे के शारीरिक और मानसिक स्*वास्*थ्*य पर असर पड़ता है, वरन उसकी जिन्*दगी के लिए भी खतरा उत्*पन्*न हो सकता है। क्*योंकि अक्*सर ज्*योतिषि जन्*म के लिए 15-20 मिनट का समय ही बताते हैं ऐसे में डॉक्*टरों की टीम पर एक अनचाहा दबाव आ जाता है और क्रिटिकल सिचुएशन होने की दशा में बच्*चे की जान पर भी बन सकती है। वैसे इस तरह के कुछ एक मामले सुनने में भी आए हैं, पर डॉक्*टर अपने पेशे की बदनामी के कारण ऐसी घटनाओं को छिपाते हैं और केस बिगड जाने पर उसका ठीकरा दूसरी चीजों पर फोड देते हैं। 


बहरहाल समझदार व्*यक्ति जानते हैं कि किसी खास समय में बच्*चे को जन्*म दिलवाना एक सनक भर है, इससे सिर्फ ज्*योतिषियों और धूर्त डॉक्*टरों का ही भला हो रहा है। अभिभावक और बच्*चे का इससे नुकसान ही है। क्*योंकि एक ओर जहां तय समय में जन्*म के दबाव में ऑपरेशन प्रक्रिया में केस बिगडने की संभावना रहती है, वहीं इस प्रक्रिया से जन्*मे बच्*चों के शारीरिक और मानसिक स्*वास्*थ्*य पर भी असर पड़ता है। और इसका खामियाजा बच्*चे के साथ-साथ अभिभावकों को भी भुगतना पडता है।

----------


## sanjaychatu

> पता नहीं ये इलेक्*ट्रानिक चैनलों में बढते ज्*योतिषी सम्*बंधी कार्यक्रमों का कुप्रभाव है अथवा सामाजिक विकृतियों का असर कि दिनों दिन समाज में अंधविश्*वास की नई-नई घटनाएं सुनने को मिल रही हैं। ये घटनाएं न सिर्फ व्*यक्ति की समझ पर बौद्धिकता पर प्रश्*नचिन्*ह लगाती हैं, वरन हमारी आधुनिकता और प्रगतिशीलता को भी सवालों के घेरे में खडी करती हैं। 
> 
> 
> महानगरों में एक ऐसा ही एक नया मामला देखने को मिल रहा है- शुभ मुहूर्त निकलवा कर बच्*चे को जन्*म दिलाना। जैसा कि हम और आप जानते हैं किआजकल के अधिकतर डॉक्*टर अधिक से अधिक कमाई के लिए बच्*चों के सामान्*य प्रसव की तुलना में ऑपरेशन पर ही जोर देते हैं। शायद इसी का लाभ उठाकर अंधविश्*वासी अभिभावक अब बाकायदा ज्*योतिषियों से मुहुर्त विचरवा कर तय समय में अपने बच्*चे को जन्*म दिलवा रहे हैं। 
> 
> 
> ऐसा नहीं है कि इस काम के द्वारा सिर्फ ज्*योतिषी ही अपनी जेब भरने में लगे हुए हैं, वरन बहुत से नर्सिंग होम बाकायदा शुभ मुहुर्त विचरवाने के लिए खुद ज्*योतिषियों की व्*यवस्*था भी कर रहे हैं और उनके द्वारा सुझाए गये समय में बच्*चे को जन्*म देने के बहाने अभिभवकों से मोटी रकम की मांग कर रहे हैं। 
> 
> 
> ...


अकाट्य सत्य कहा मित्र।  
पूर्णतया सहमत , इस प्रकार के कुक्कुरमुत्ता ज्योतिषियों को जेल में होना चाहिए।  ये पूछ कर की क्या उन्हें पता है की उनका जेल योग आने वाला है।  
आज के नर्सिंग होम्स का क्या कहे।  साधारण इंसान की रूह काप  जाये ऐसा चरित्र हो गया है इनका।  पेशेंट्स को किस हद तक मिस गाइड करके क्या क्या अतिरिक्त इन्वेस्टीगेशन करा देंगे , कहा नहीं जा सकता।  95  % केसेस में  शहरों में  डिलीवरी सीजेरियन ही करते है ये नर्सिंग होम वाले।  आगे आने वाले कोम्प्लेउकाशंस की परवाह कोण करे , कारन , कागज़ के चन्द रुपये।  जिससे  शायद भगवन का डंडा चलने के बाद वो लोग  कुछ भी खरीदने के लायक न बचे। 


आज भी इस दुनिया की सबसे अनमोल चीझे, ख़ुशी , संतुस्ती , स्वस्थ्य , प्यार , इत्यादि  धन से नहीं खरीदी जा सकती ,हा धन एक स्तर  तक रिसोर्स उपलब्द करता है पर उसके आगे। .... सोचने की बात है ।   यदि ऐसा न होता तो राजा भोज से लेकर Mark Zuckerberg. बिल गेट्स , सब अपना  पूरा ही खजाना न दान कर  रहे होते।  


साईं इतना दीजिये , जामे  कुटुम समाज 
में भी भूखा न रहू  , साधु न भूखा जाये।  ।

----------


## garima

सत्य बात।
मैं कमल जी की बात और  संजय जी के कॉमेंट से सहमत हु।
सच ये एक बहुत गलत चीज है इसको बढ़ावा देना और भी गलत है ।
साथ ही आजकल एक अपराध लिंग परीक्षण का बढ़ता जा रहा है ।
जी ऊपरी तो कहते है नहीं होता बड़े बड़े बोर्ड ऐड लगते है हॉस्पिटल में भी पर अंदर से सब कुछ होता है ।
जब तक लोगो की दकियानूसी सोच नहीं बदलेगी।तब तक कुछ नहीं हो सकता ।

----------


## mangal

ऐसी परिस्थितियों के लिए कहीं न कहीं जनमानस में फ़ैली विस्तृत अभिलाषाएं और बहुत कम में बहुत अधिक की इच्छा का होना भी उत्तरदायी है . .  समाज में असंख्य मकड़ियाँ अपना जाल बुन कर उनमे चमकती और रंग विरंगी आकर्षक बूंदे भी टांग रखी हैं .. इन बूंदों के आकर्षण से जो बच गया वह इन झंझटों से पार हो गया वरना ................................... ताकतवर विषदंत तो ताक में लगे ही हैं ..

----------


## shriram

> अकाट्य सत्य कहा मित्र।  
> पूर्णतया सहमत , इस प्रकार के कुक्कुरमुत्ता ज्योतिषियों को जेल में होना चाहिए।  ये पूछ कर की क्या उन्हें पता है की उनका जेल योग आने वाला है।  
> आज के नर्सिंग होम्स का क्या कहे।  साधारण इंसान की रूह काप  जाये ऐसा चरित्र हो गया है इनका।  पेशेंट्स को किस हद तक मिस गाइड करके क्या क्या अतिरिक्त इन्वेस्टीगेशन करा देंगे , कहा नहीं जा सकता।  95  % केसेस में  शहरों में  डिलीवरी सीजेरियन ही करते है ये नर्सिंग होम वाले।  आगे आने वाले कोम्प्लेउकाशंस की परवाह कोण करे , कारन , कागज़ के चन्द रुपये।  जिससे  शायद भगवन का डंडा चलने के बाद वो लोग  कुछ भी खरीदने के लायक न बचे। 
> 
> 
> आज भी इस दुनिया की सबसे अनमोल चीझे, ख़ुशी , संतुस्ती , स्वस्थ्य , प्यार , इत्यादि  धन से नहीं खरीदी जा सकती ,हा धन एक स्तर  तक रिसोर्स उपलब्द करता है पर उसके आगे। .... सोचने की बात है ।   यदि ऐसा न होता तो राजा भोज से लेकर Mark Zuckerberg. बिल गेट्स , सब अपना  पूरा ही खजाना न दान कर  रहे होते।  
> 
> 
> साईं इतना दीजिये , जामे  कुटुम समाज 
> में भी भूखा न रहू  , साधु न भूखा जाये।  ।


मै भी संजय जी ,गरिमा जी एवं मंगल जी की बातो से पूर्णतया सहमत हूँ |मंगल जी ने  तो एक दम मेरे मन की ही बात कही है कि ---------
ऐसी परिस्थितियों के लिए कहीं न कहीं जनमानस में फ़ैली विस्तृत अभिलाषाएं और बहुत कम में बहुत अधिक की इच्छा का होना भी उत्तरदायी है . . समाज में असंख्य मकड़ियाँ अपना जाल बुन कर उनमे चमकती और रंग विरंगी आकर्षक बूंदे भी टांग रखी हैं .. इन बूंदों के आकर्षण से जो बच गया वह इन झंझटों से पार हो गया वरना ................................... ताकतवर विषदंत तो ताक में लगे ही हैं

----------

